# intel D915GAV.......the allrounder for a budget pc....?



## the mihir (Jan 14, 2006)

The intel D915GAV:

Price: Around 6,000/-(correct me if i am wrong)
Chipset: 915gav
Socket: LGA775
Memory Support: DDR 400/333/266
Max RAM: 4 GB (dual channel)
Form factor: ATX
Slots: pcie 16x, pcie 1x, pci
onboard: 5.1 channel high definition audio, intel gma 900, lan(optional)

The intel d915gav offers a complete solution for a multimedia, home pc.
it is a good buy even for gamers with a medium budget.
the onboard sound is great for a normal user but may not satisfy a true audiophile.....the onboard graphics are enough for running  most games ...newer games like nfs most wanted run comfortably at a resolution of 640x480 with most effects turned off..which off course will not satisfy any gamer...but u an always add a graphics card. 

there is ample room around the processor socket for using a better heat sink-fan for the processor... the slots too are well spaced...

on the performance front.....

Intel D915GAV+ intel p4 530ht(3.0ghz)+ 1 GB simtronics ram (256x4)+seagate 80 gb sata hdd (thats ..my pc)

Doom 3 at 640x480 with all effects off ..... playable frame rate
NFSMW too gives playable frame rates at 800x600
PCmark05 score: 2550

compatiblity issues with SWKOTOR and sith lords... can be fixed with patches

Over all this is a good board with all the features to satisfy the layman..but gamers must look else where

Conclusion: excellent for home, office, multimedia use...

limited upgradablity... no spport for ddr2 and dual core processors


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 14, 2006)

no overclocking features with INTEL  :roll: 

anyways nice review


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 15, 2006)

nice review... but i think this is for the ppl who just want to get intel at all costs... otherwise there are better options on AMD front....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2006)

Intel motherboards are the best & most reliable as long as u don't intend to overclock, for that buy Asus MSI or any other

915GAV is good motherboards, but it's days are now over, since the only CPU it can be paired with is Intel Pentium 4 with Prescott core, that it quite hot & New Intel dual core CPUs are out now

The new king will soon be Intel 945GNT for full ATX & Intel 945GTP for mATX boards along with a Intel Pentium D 920/930 CPU, based on Pressler core, 65 nm & Dual core, by the end of this year, this plateform will rule the indian market, widely in Intel sector, with DDR2 400 MHz RAM


----------



## the mihir (Jan 18, 2006)

i agree that the 915gav is a relatively old board but it still has the features for those who want to build a good , sub 25000 pc....... anyways thanks for the feedback

i forgot to mention one thing...... the recent bios update (un official) allows memory overclocking features....


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 18, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Intel motherboards are the best & most reliable as long as u don't intend to overclock, for that buy Asus MSI or any other
> 
> 915GAV is good motherboards, but it's days are now over, since the only CPU it can be paired with is Intel Pentium 4 with Prescott core, that it quite hot & New Intel dual core CPUs are out now
> 
> The new king will soon be *Intel 945GNT* for full ATX & *Intel 945GTP* for mATX boards along with a *Intel Pentium D 920/930 CPU*, based on Pressler core, 65 nm & Dual core, by the end of this year, this plateform will rule the indian market, widely in Intel sector, with* DDR2 400 MHz RAM*



Can you tell me the individual prices of this components:

945GNT 
945GTP
955X
Pentium D 930/940
DDR2 400 MHz RAM


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2006)

im using this mobo with a P4 520 processor for a year now and its rock stable. yea it lacks a few features, when i bought it this was the best mobo with onboard video available at that time


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2006)

these board are quite hard to find here right now, so no idea of the price


----------



## the mihir (Jan 21, 2006)

motherboards like 945GNT, 945GTP, 955X are available on order at any intel outlet (authorised dealer) i am not sure of the 955 but the 945 are available......but u have to wait for some days.....

i think a first hand enquiry at nearby outlets will be more useful........


----------



## soham (Jan 21, 2006)

is intel 975 available is india? moreover r there any amd mobo supporting DDR2 ram?


----------



## soham (Jan 21, 2006)

is intel 975 available is india? moreover r there any amd mobo supporting DDR2 ram?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2006)

Just a small correction, it has 8 channel high definition audio which is good enough for budget and midrange speaker systems (upto creative inspire 7.1s and all that whatnot). After that you notice something lacking...

I find this board to be the most stable out there. I haven't yet used the 945 which will be equally stable. Compared to Asus boards, this is far better in terms of quality. I don't care about overclocking.


----------



## Sinja (Dec 18, 2007)

plz guys i need ur help
i run an xp system with D915GAV mobo and 1gb of ram
and intel chipset drivers that came with it.

im not able to run Prince of Persia sands of time game
i keep getting an error it says insert second cd but it does not detect it well. the game initializes then shuts down. i get a message. game process manually terminated .
i dont hav e any gfx cards on it.

1. What are the  latest compatible  External graphics cards that i can  add to my Mobo.  i ave been trying find them but in vain. 
2. can i just install the nvida drivers for my pc and try to run the game. without a graphix card?
3. any one ever played the game on dis config? please help.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2007)

loook at the date of the post... old post dugg up !!!!



> i keep getting an error *it says insert second cd but it does not detect it well*. the game initializes then shuts down. i get a message. game process manually terminated .



get your self a original game, this is common with pirated game Media...


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Choto 915 cannot run POP SOT because it requires Hardware Transformation and Lightning but POP WW and POP T2T do run on 915 because they support both hardware and software T&L.


----------



## Sinja (Dec 18, 2007)

soo im planing to get a new GFX card
namely 8600GT
but i wana know if it is supported by  windows XP running on directX 9.0c


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

my frnd has it for 2yrs he wants to burn it down now.absolutely no one should go for this when 945 with improved graphics drivers is present.only if your an intel fanboy(mobos only)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Choto 915 cannot run POP SOT because it requires Hardware Transformation and Lightning but POP WW and POP T2T do run on 915 because they support both hardware and software T&L.



thnx for the lession, how ever the error what he mentioned seemed to me common Pirated game media error


----------

